# passage en version 4 sur un iPod Touch 2G



## Filou53 (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour.

J'ai un iPod Touch 2 G (avec 16 G) dont je suis très content 
Il est actuellement en 3.1.3, non jailbreaké.

Ai-je intérêt à passer en version 4 ?
Cela n'a pas l'air d'apporter grand chose pour ce modèle là ... 
Qu'en est-il de la performance après mise à jour ? Ne risque-t-elle pas d'être moins bonne ?

D'avance merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Aozera (16 Août 2010)

Reste en 3.1.3 ! J'ai moi même passé en 4.0 avec mon iPhone 3G (l'iPod 2G est assez similaire au 3G à part un léger overclock du CPU) et la perte de performance est énorme. L'appli iPod devient à la limite de l'utilisable (c'est balot quant on écoute énormément de musique avec son iPhone ), Safari est très lent, blocage fréquent de quelques secondes dans les appli ou lors du dévérouillage de l'appareil. Et pourtant je partais d'une clean install ! 

Bref, je suis repassé dernièrement en 3.1.3 et c'est simple : j'ai retrouvé toute la vélocité de mon iPhone. 

Et puis, l'apport de la 4.0 pour un ancien modèle est dérisoire, à part peut-être les boîtes mail unifiées. 

Seul espoir, la 4.1 qui est imminente et qui devrait améliorer les choses.


----------



## Filou53 (16 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
C'est a priori ce que je craignais après avoir lu quelques trucs sur le sujet.

Et comme l'apport des boîtes mails unifiées ne m'intéresse personnellement pas... 

Problème évidemment, certains logiciels ne passeront pas :hein:

D'autres avis ?


----------



## sanakro (16 Août 2010)

Je l'ai fait il y a quelques jours sur l'on 2g 32go, et aucun problème, pas de ralentissement ni rien


----------



## Filou53 (16 Août 2010)

Damned !
Cela va encore être dur dur de se décider...


----------



## sanakro (16 Août 2010)

À savoir aussi, j'ai fait la mise à jour avec remise à zéro sur l'iPod. 
Il semblerait que les problème connus de ralentissements étaient règles de cette façons sur les devices qui avaient ce problème.oi je le revend, donc j'ai fait la maj et raz.


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Mise à jour tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique, et aucun problème à signaler, au contraire, je le trouve plus réactif.



Filou53 a dit:


> C'est a priori ce que je craignais après avoir lu quelques trucs sur le sujet.


Normal, ceux chez qui ça fonctionne ils ne postent pas de message pour le dire.


----------



## sanakro (16 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Normal, ceux chez qui ça fonctionne ils ne postent pas de message pour le dire.



La preuve que si  (un peu)


----------



## divoli (16 Août 2010)

Perso, j'ai aussi un iPod Touch 2G en 3.1.3, et vu les témoignages concernant les iPod Touch 2G et les iPhone 3G j'ai préféré m'abstenir de passer à la version 4. J'utilise mon iPod Touch presque exclusivement pour la musique et les vidéos, je ne veux pas prendre le risque de tout faire foirer pour une mise à jour qui finalement n'apporte pas grand chose à l'iPod Touch.

Il est peut-être préférable d'attendre la version 4.1, qui devrait régler ces problèmes de lenteur sur ces deux générations d'appareils.


----------



## Filou53 (16 Août 2010)

Tout cela me fait bien hésiter !!!   (    )² 
J'la sens paaas bien cette affaire...
D'autant qu'effectivement les 'gains' annoncés ne me semblent pas convaincants.

Cela pousserait à attendre la 4.1...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2010)

J'ai un iPod Touch 2G 8 Go et il tourne sous iOS 4.

Ca marche très bien et je ne regrette pas d'avoir fait cette mise à jour pour 2 raisons :

- les dossiers, qui m'ont permis de réduire le nombre de pages d'applications (de 3 je suis passé à une seule),
- la merveilleuse application iBooks d'Apple (qui requiert iOS 4), qui outre les livres achetés sur l'iBook Store, permet de consulter des fichiers PDF (stockés sur l'iPod et donc consultables même sans connexion au Net). J'y met par exemple des fiches horaires de train et de bus (ce qui m'évite d'avoir à partir en quête de la version papier et à me la trimballer) ou le programme du cinéma local. :love:


----------

